# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  EWN#35 - spirosco2, Ν.Αρτάκη

## spirosco

Αυριο -εκτος απροοπτου- θα τοποθετηθει 4μετρος+ ιστος στη ταρατσα του κομβου.
Εχει ετοιμασθει ενα RB532 με mikrotik, με το καταλληλο αδιαβροχο κουτι και δυο CM6.
Το ενα interface -να μην το ματιαξω- μπορει να αποτελεσει μια ευχαριστη εκπληξη.
Το 2ο περιμενει οποιον ενδιαφερεται κι εχει οπτικη επαφη απο Χαλκιδα/Καραμπαμπα.

Στα σχεδια μεχρι τις 15 Αυγουστου ειναι να ενεργοποιηθει κι ενα cisco 340AP με μια Omni.

Αυτες τις μερες ειμαι Ευβοια, οποτε οποιος ενδιαφερεται μπορουμε να κανονισουμε και καφεδοσυναντηση.

Wind: http://ewn.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=35

----------


## socrates

Καλώς τον.... 

Ξεκίνα και στήνε  ::   ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

Απο την άλλη Δευτέρα υπάρχει μια περίπτωση να πάω να δω συγγενείς στην Ν.Αρτάκη,
αν χρειαστείς χέρια σφύρα να το κανονίσουμε...

----------


## RF

Μπράβο καπετάνιε !!!!
Ανυπομονούμε να δούμε την έκπληξη  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Τι ωραία πράγματα είναι αυτά? Με το καλό να στείλεις τα πρώτα beacons στον αέρα της Αρτάκης και με το καλό να σε δούμε συνδεδεμένο με Χαλκίδα  ::  
Όσο για την εκπλήξη έχω μεγάλη αγωνία!

----------


## ice

αντε να σε χαρουμε.

Εβαλα και εγω το στιγμα μου στην Ερετρια 
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=mynodes&node=9758

ελπιζω να βρω κανα wrapaki να το βαλω το Weekend του 15γουστου

----------


## spirosco

SpiroscoSpot is on the way...

O 4μετρος+ ιστος μας βγηκε τελικα φ89 6μετρα. Το σχεδιο του ειναι αντιγραφη του ιστου του b52.
Στο πανω μερος τοποθετηθηκε μια επεκταση παραλληλα απο τον κορμο, σε αποσταση 25cm με σωληνα 5cm, υψους 1,70cm, για να στηριχθουν τα 2 πιατα (1,20 και 80cm αντιστοιχα).
Αυριο θα τοποθετηθει το rb532 με το κουτι του, και μεχρι το ΣΚ θα επιδιωξω να εχω τοποθετησει την omni, αφου βρω μια (οποιος εχει καμμια για πωληση ειναι ευπροσδεκτος).

Προχωραμε...  ::

----------


## aprin

Προβλέπεται και link με Χιλιαδού;Αν είναι να πάρω Laptop στη σκηνή  ::

----------


## Belibem

Μη βιάζεσαι! Έχουμε πάρει σειρά εμείς στους Καθενούς πρώτα!  ::

----------


## spirosco

Και μερικες φωτο του ιστου.

----------


## socrates

Πολυ καλή δουλειά μάστορα!  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Eggύησης very nice!  ::

----------


## B52

Στα συρματοσχοινα εκει που εχεις βαλει τις ασφαλειες προσθεσε ακομα 1 η και 2 για περισσοτερη ασφαλεια... αλλωστε ειναι φθηνες.
Κατω το εχεις κολλησει με τις μπετοβεργες ?

EDIT: Επισης ξεσφιξε ξανα τις αντιρριδες και ανοιξε τελειως τα κλειδια και μετα παρε τα 'μποσικα' γιατι μη ξεχνας οτι μετα απο 15 μερες εως ενα μηνα θα θελουν ξανα σφιξιμο για τελευταια φορα.  ::  και απο τι βλεπω δεν εχεις περιθωρια για αλλο σφιξιμο.

----------


## spirosco

Yes μπαρμπαΤασο, i know...ασε που με τα 95kilos μου να ανεβοκατεβαινουν εκει πανω, σιγουρα θα χρειαστουν συντομα κι αλλο σφιξιμο  ::  

Μεχρι τις αρχες της ερχομενης βδομαδας -παντα εκτος απροοπτου- πρεπει να ειναι up το link με τον κομβο kanithos [ http://ewn.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=19 ]

----------


## nvak

Τέλεια. Ο πρώτος ιστός κατά ΕΕΤΤ  ::  

Ιδανικό θα ήταν, αν υπήρχε ένα λυόμενο εξάρτημα που να προσθέτει μία κοντή σωλήνα διαμέτρου 50mm κάθετη στον ιστό. 
Θα μπορούσε να σφιχθεί σε οποιοδήποτε σημείο και να μπαίνει πάνω του ένα πιάτο. (με το μπράτσο - feeder στο πλάι )

----------


## sotiris

Σπύρο σκέφτεσαι να βγάλεις λινκ με τον κόμβο στην Πάρνηθα στα 40κμ?

----------


## spirosco

Εχουμε συζητησει για μια δοκιμη, χωρις ομως τιποτα να ειναι εξασφαλισμενο.
Προτεραιοτητα εχει ο αυτονομος κορμος που λειτουργει αυτη τη στιγμη στον Ν. Ευβοικο.
Επειτα για απ'ευθειας link με Χαλκιδα απο Παρνηθα υπαρχουν κι αλλα σημεια.
Αν μπορεσουν ομως να βγουν, ενα link με Ν.Ευβοικο κι ενα link με Χαλκιδα, θα εχουμε καταφερει να κανουμε ενα διπλο βημα με μια κινηση, με δεδομενο οτι κι ο αυτονομος κορμος καποια στιγμη θα φτασει και τα δυο του ακρα σε Αθηνα και Χαλκιδα αντιστοιχα.
Αει να δουμε...

----------


## spirosco

Ελα λεμε, να μην ξεχνιομαστε...

Για να ανεβει τελικα στα 4,5 μετρα το 120αρι, φτυσαμε αιμα  ::  
Αυριο που θα εχουν παψει να τρεμουν τα χερια μου  ::  θα ανεβει στα 5+ μετρα και θα λοκαρει στις 167 μοιρες (2 μοιρες downtilt)...just in case...
Απο κατω θα μπει ενα 80αρι αλουμινιου για να βγει το link με kanithos (rosered).

Αυριο θα βρεθουμε με τον Γιωργο για να προετοιμασουμε ορισμενα πραγματακια 
και θα δουμε και τι επιλογες υπαρχουν για Αυλιδα (ακουτε κυριοι-κυριοι mew,viper7gr?)  ::

----------


## bedrock

Φίλτατε spirosco έχω εξοχικό στην Δροσιά και βλέπω πιάτο τα πάντα απέναντι προς την μεριά σου..  ::

----------


## dti

> Φίλτατε spirosco έχω εξοχικό στην Δροσιά και βλέπω πιάτο τα πάντα απέναντι προς την μεριά σου..


Βάλε τη θέση σου στο WiND της Εύβοιας και των γύρω περιοχών.

----------


## spirosco

> Φίλτατε spirosco έχω εξοχικό στην Δροσιά και βλέπω πιάτο τα πάντα απέναντι προς την μεριά σου..


Ωραιος. Εγω μπορω να σηκωσω και 3ο interface.
Αν ενδιαφερεσαι να βοηθησεις στην εξαπλωση του κορμου που φτιαχνεται τωρα, 
τοτε βαλε το σημειο σου στο EWN WiND για να δουμε τι ψαρια πιανουμε.

----------


## kokkasgt

Εχω και εγω εξοχικο στη Δροσια 
και οπως ειπε και ο Bedrock 
προς τη μερια σου η οπτικη ειναι τελεια. 
O κομβος μου ειναι kokkasgt-2 #56.

----------


## spirosco

Σημερα στηθηκαν τα 2 πιατα στο ψηλοτερο σημειο του ιστου.
Το 1.20 τελικα στοχευει Χαλκιδα/Καραμπαμπα με 5αρι interface, και το 80αρι δοκιμαστικα με b feeder επισης προς Χαλκιδα.
Το 80αρι ειναι ετοιμο να γυρισει και σε 5αρι προς Δροσια, αν βοηθαει για να συνεχιστει ο "εκκολαπτομενος" κορμος.

Ελπιζω να εχει σηκωθει και η omni μεχρι την Τεταρτη.

----------


## lambrosk

Μπράβο Σπύρο!
Χαράς στο πείσμα και στο κουράγιο σου!

*EDITED:*δώσε πολύ προσοχή στην στήριξη και την δυναμική του 1,2μ πιάτου...  ::

----------


## socrates

Σωστός ο Σπύρος!!!

Αν και μας την έκανες το ΣΚ και δεν βρεθήκαμε στην περιοχή!
Εγώ θα είμαι μέχρι την Τετάρτη οπότε πάρε και τον Γιώργο (rosered) και ελάτε μια βόλτα από τα μέρη μου.

----------


## spirosco

Οκ soc.
Απο σημερα το βραδυ και ολη τη βδομαδα θα βρισκομαι εδω και θα κοιταξω μπας και βρεθουμε ολοι για καμμια καφεδοσυναντηση.
Τι λετε για αυριο ή μεθαυριο το απογευμα στη παραλια της Χαλκιδας?

----------


## spirosco

Αυριο θα στηθει κι ενας προσωρινος σερβερακος πανω σε ενα Linksys nslu2 ( http://www.nslu2-linux.org/ ) (thanks to Alexb  ::  )
για να παιξουν καποια βασικα services για αρχη, οπως dns,asterisk κλπ.

----------


## antonisk7

θα μπορούσες σε παρακαλώ να τραβήξεις μερικές φωτό από τη θέα σου (περιμετρικά όχι μόνο προς Χαλκίδα) μια και είσαι εκεί?

*(έχω εξοχικό έξω από τα Ψαχνά http://ewn.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=47 με θέα προς Χαλκίδα αλλα 99% δεν έχουμε θέα λόγω του βουνού που κατεβαίνει στο Ζέφυρο, αλλά αν συνδεθείς με κάποιον από Δροσια μπορώ να συνδεθώ με εκείνον και αρχίουμε το δέυτερο κορμό του Β.Ευβοικού ! Από μένα και χώρος υπάρχει για πιάτα και διάθεση )  ::

----------


## spirosco

Ωραια, ετσι να μαζευομαστε  ::  
Οντως πρεπει να εχουμε τα "δυο βουνα" αναμμεσα μας. Το μεσημερι θα ανεβασω τις φωτογραφιες.
Λογω κτιριων προς την μερια του Ευβοικου, η οπτικη μου προς Δροσια ειναι ψιλορηχη, αλλα απο καποιο ψηλο σημειο του ιστου κατι γινεται.
Με τον kokkasgt2 το WiND δειχνει ευνοικη freshnel, αλλα μονο με μια δοκιμη θα ξερουμε.
Εχω ετοιμο interface σε b ή a και μπορω να το γυρισω προς Δροσια.
Θα πρεπει να βαλει το στιγμα του κι ο bedrock αν σκοπευει να ασχοληθει, για να δουμε με ποιον ειναι πιο ευνοικο το link.

----------


## sotiris

Ωραίος ιστός Σπύρο, μπράβο!!

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Για πότε κανονίζουμε τον καφέ?

----------


## spirosco

Αυριο γυρω στις 6-7 το απογευμα στην παραλια της Χαλκιδας αν σας βολευει ολους.
Θα προσπαθησω να βρω και τον rosered (ηταν εκτος Χαλκιδας αυτες τις μερες αν δεν κανω λαθος).

antonisk7, δυστυχως ξεχασα την ψηφιακη τελευταια φορα που κατεβηκα Αθηνα.
Το πιο ρεαλιστικο σεναριο παντως ειναι αυτο που ανεφερες (Αρτακη-Δροσια-Ψαχνα).
Αυριο θα γυρισω το 80αρι σε b χονδρικα προς τον kokkasgt2, και βλεπουμε.

Απο δικο μου λαθος υπολογισμο θα καθυστερησει λιγο να σηκωθει και η omni.
Μαλλον αυτο θα γινει στο τελος του μηνα.

----------


## hedgehog

> Αυριο γυρω στις 6-7 το απογευμα στην παραλια της Χαλκιδας αν σας βολευει ολους.
> Θα προσπαθησω να βρω και τον rosered (ηταν εκτος Χαλκιδας αυτες τις μερες αν δεν κανω λαθος).


Καφέ ακούω  ::   
Δεν κάνουμε κάνα ντου και οι μακρυνοί??? Που είστε???
Ούτος η άλλος η Χαλκίδα είναι στη μέση της απόστασης Αμάρυνθο -> Ωρωπό  :: 

Αν έχει κανείς απο την εδώθε πλευρά πρόβλημα μετακίνησης μπορούμε να πάμε μαζί  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Ειμαι και εγω μεσα!αντε καμια ακομα δηλωση ενδιαφεροντος.
Παντως και Αυλιδα ειναι κοντα και με αριστη καλυψη απο EWN :;

----------


## socrates

ΚΑι εγώ μέσα αρκεί να το κάνουμε λίγο πιο νωρίς γιατί προβλέπεται επιστροφή στην Αθήνα! Τι λέτε για 5?

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Ας ηεκινάμε να ανταλάζουμε κινητά μπας και σινενοηθούμε...

----------


## spirosco

Επειτα απο ενα προχειρο scan με το 80αρι πιατο κλειδωμενο προς το καστρο στη περιοχη Καραμπαμπα, τσιμπησα δυο ssid's "mike-link" και "mostar".
Γνωριζει κανεις ποιο ειναι το σημειο εκπομπης τους?

Επισης απο χτες χαζευω μια αμοιρη και ορφανη mac που προσπαθει κατα διαστηματα να συνδεθει στο κατευθυντικο που κοιταει Χαλκιδα: 00:12:F0:E2:89:5A

Αγνοειται επισης η τυχη του rosered (ειμαι σιγουρος πως καπου καλοπερναει)  ::  

Το καφεδακι κλεινει λοιπον για τις 5 σημερα το απογευμα.
Χαρη σου στελνω το κινητο με pm.
Χαλκιδαιους δεν βλεπω και υποψιαζομαι η καφεδοσυναντηση να εξελιχθει σε ενα κλασσικο awmn meeting, μετατοπισμενο μερικα χιλιομετρα απ'οτι συνηθιζεται  ::

----------


## ice

παιδες θα ταξιδευω προς αθηνα απο ερετρια και ισως περασω με μια μικρη παρακαμψη σε εσας για ενα γρηγορο καφεδακι

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Αρα κλεινουμε για 5.Εγω με τον socrates θα ειμαστε 5 στα ΚΤΕΛ.Οποιος θελει ας ειναι εκει να μαζευτουμε.

----------


## SW1EHY

γεια σας , και απο εμενα, καλη ιδεα για το απογευμα αλλα που??

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Έχουμε πει 5:00 για Χαλκίδα (στην γνωστή "πασαρέλα"). Για καφετέρια δεν έχουμε κλείσει. Όποιος θέλει ας έρθει στις 5 στον σταθμό των ΚΤΕΛ στην Χαλκίδα και μετά κανονίζουμε που θα καθίσουμε.

Σου στέλνω το κινητό μου για να συνενοηθούμε.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

edit: 2o post

----------


## socrates

Θα ερθώ και εγώ... η Χαλκίδα ακούει?  ::

----------


## spirosco

> Θα ερθώ και εγώ... η Χαλκίδα ακούει?


Αντε βρε τσαχπινη που θα ρθεις κι εσυ...αφου ολο εδω εισαι  ::  
Τα λεμε κατω.

----------


## antonisk7

> antonisk7, δυστυχως ξεχασα την ψηφιακη τελευταια φορα που κατεβηκα Αθηνα.
> Το πιο ρεαλιστικο σεναριο παντως ειναι αυτο που ανεφερες (Αρτακη-Δροσια-Ψαχνα).


ναι , κι εγώ μέχρι τέλος του μήνα θα έχω εγκαταστήσει 2 πίατα (1,20?) και ίσως μια ομνι, βασικά απέναντί μου είναι τα ΤΕΙ Χαλκίδας (περίπου 4 κμ καθαρη οπτική επαφή) λέτε να υπάρχει κανένα ενδιαφέρον προς τα εκει ? Το λέω γιατι ίσως είμαι ο μόνος κόμβος που μπορει να τα διασυνδέσει με Χαλκίδα

----------


## socrates

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από spirosco
> 
> antonisk7, δυστυχως ξεχασα την ψηφιακη τελευταια φορα που κατεβηκα Αθηνα.
> Το πιο ρεαλιστικο σεναριο παντως ειναι αυτο που ανεφερες (Αρτακη-Δροσια-Ψαχνα).
> 
> 
> ναι , κι εγώ μέχρι τέλος του μήνα θα έχω εγκαταστήσει 2 πίατα (1,20?) και ίσως μια ομνι, βασικά απέναντί μου είναι τα ΤΕΙ Χαλκίδας (περίπου 4 κμ καθαρη οπτική επαφή) λέτε να υπάρχει κανένα ενδιαφέρον προς τα εκει ? Το λέω γιατι ίσως είμαι ο μόνος κόμβος που μπορει να τα διασυνδέσει με Χαλκίδα


Έχεις κάνει καταχώριση στο WiND Ευβοίας; (ewn.awmn.net)
H σύνδεση με τα ΤΕΙ είναι πολύ καλή περίπτωση!

----------


## antonisk7

> Έχεις κάνει καταχώριση στο WiND Ευβοίας; (ewn.awmn.net)
> H σύνδεση με τα ΤΕΙ είναι πολύ καλή περίπτωση!


Ναι έχει γίνει η καταχώρηση , τα μάζεψα όλα σε ένα ανεξάρτητο thread: 
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=301441#301441

----------


## spirosco

Αλλες 2 ξεμπαρκες mac:
00:15:00:20:6C:C2
00:0E:35:E2:88:FC

Στα ssid's που εχω πιασει μεχρι τωρα βρηκα κι ενα "OTENET_9434".

Ξυπνατε ωρε κοπελιαααα και ξημερωσεεεε  ::

----------


## ice

ααα καλα οτενετ βρισκω πλεον αρκετες και στην αθηνα. Λιγο υποπτο

----------


## dti

Δεν υπάρχει τίποτε ύποπτο. Πρόκειται απλά για τα wireless routers in a box που πουλάει πακέτο με dsl σύνδεση η otenet σε πελάτες της (οι οποίοι βέβαια έχουν κάποιον αριθμό). Απλά η διατήρηση του συγκεκριμένου ssid αλλά και των υπόλοιπων default χαρακτηριστικών, φανερώνει την ασχετοσύνη τους...
Έξυπνο από πλευράς otenet αφού ψιλο-διαφημίζεται έστω και έμμεσα μ' αυτόν τον τρόπο...

 ::  Εδώ βέβαια θα μπορούσε να παίξει κάποιο ρόλο ο Σύλλογος, αλλά τέτοια ώρα ...τέτοια λόγια!  ::

----------


## spirosco

Τι σου ειναι παντως μια περιοχη χωρις θορυβο...
Νωριτερα κανοντας μια βολτα προς Χαλκιδα, σκαναρα το b κατευθυντικο απο το laptop 
με μια 350 minipci με την ενσωματωμενη κεραια, πισω απο τον ομιλο αντισφαιρισης της Χαλκιδας (5-6km)
και συνδεθηκα πανω του  :: 

spirosco-spot τωρα και στο Κοκκινο σπιτι  ::

----------


## spirosco

> Εδώ βέβαια θα μπορούσε να παίξει κάποιο ρόλο ο Σύλλογος, αλλά τέτοια ώρα ...τέτοια λόγια!


Αντε λοιπον, τι σε κραταει δεν βλεπω  ::  
Εκτος κι αν πρεπει να εχει τιτλο κανεις για να προσφερει υπο την αιγιδα του συλλογου...

----------


## lambrosk

> Τι σου ειναι παντως μια περιοχη χωρις θορυβο...


Αυτό Σπύρο ξαναπέστο, και ξανά και ξανά πιο δυνατά...
δυστυχώς ακόμα Αθήνα δεν "θέλουμε" να το καταλάβουμε... και ψαχνόμαστε άδικα...  ::  




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
>  Εδώ βέβαια θα μπορούσε να παίξει κάποιο ρόλο ο Σύλλογος, αλλά τέτοια ώρα ...τέτοια λόγια! 
> 
> 
> Αντε λοιπον, τι σε κραταει δεν βλεπω  
> Εκτος κι αν πρεπει να εχει τιτλο κανεις για να προσφερει υπο την αιγιδα του συλλογου...


Δεν έχεις άδικο αρκεί την πρωτοβουλία του μέλους του Συλλόγου αν πάει εκ μέρους του Συλλόγου να την υιοθετεί και η πλειοψηφία...  ::  τότε φυσικά και ας προχωρήσει και χωρις δάφνες και στέφανα αν δεν είναι σε "θέση" του Συλλόγου...  ::

----------


## spirosco

Ας καμαρωσουμε λιγο σαν τα γυφτικα σκερπανια, τωρα που ειμαστε κι εμεις στο backbone  ::   ::  

To link με PIT #72 βγηκε τελικα με δυο 80αρια πιατακια στους 5.5.
Το αστειο ειναι πως το πιατο απο την μερια μου, ηταν στην ιδια θεση που ειχε τοποθετηθει απο τον Αυγουστο,
μπας και το τσιμπησει κανεις απο Χαλκιδα. Τελικα να'ναι καλα ο PIT, o Χαρης κι ο Πανος (liousis)
που εδειξαν οσο ενδιαφερον χρειασθηκε για να βγει χαλαροτατα αυτο το link.

Αυτη τη στιγμη υπαρχει ετοιμο interface με ενα 120αρι, για να εξυπηρετησει τη διασυνδεση Αρτακη-Δροσια.
Ελπιζω μεχρι τελος του μηνα και πριν χειροτερεψει κι αλλο ο καιρος, να εχει βγει κι αυτο,
για να φτασουμε αισιως και στα Ψαχνα.

Συνεχιζουμε...

----------


## liousis

Άντε να εξαπλωνόμαστε..  ::  !Ελπίζω αν και νέοι (εγώ και ο Βασίλης) να κάνουμε καλή αρχή Σπύρο!  ::

----------


## CyberFreak

Μπράβο @all !

Από Τρίτη ξεκινάμε και στα Ψαχνά (ΤΕΙ)

Kakis μην μου κάνεις καμιά πλάκα και δεν έρθεις  :: PP

----------


## B52

> Ας καμαρωσουμε λιγο σαν τα γυφτικα σκερπανια, τωρα που ειμαστε κι εμεις στο backbone   
> 
> To link με PIT #72 βγηκε τελικα με δυο 80αρια πιατακια στους 5.5.
> Το αστειο ειναι πως το πιατο απο την μερια μου, ηταν στην ιδια θεση που ειχε τοποθετηθει απο τον Αυγουστο,
> μπας και το τσιμπησει κανεις απο Χαλκιδα. Τελικα να'ναι καλα ο PIT, o Χαρης κι ο Πανος (liousis)
> που εδειξαν οσο ενδιαφερον χρειασθηκε για να βγει χαλαροτατα αυτο το link.
> 
> Αυτη τη στιγμη υπαρχει ετοιμο interface με ενα 120αρι, για να εξυπηρετησει τη διασυνδεση Αρτακη-Δροσια.
> Ελπιζω μεχρι τελος του μηνα και πριν χειροτερεψει κι αλλο ο καιρος, να εχει βγει κι αυτο,
> ...


Μιλησα με τη μητερα σου voip......μολις ειχες φυγει..  ::   ::  
Αντε ωρε και πιο μακρυα ολη η Ελλαδα AWMN.......  ::

----------


## B52

```
[email protected]:/etc/rc.d# traceroute 10.146.210.129
traceroute to 10.146.210.129 (10.146.210.129), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  mtik1.b52.awmn (10.42.44.20)  0.378 ms  0.199 ms  0.179 ms
 2  gw-b52.openhaimer.awmn (10.42.44.126)  5.094 ms  3.472 ms  1.781 ms
 3  gw-openhaimer.stelios1540.awmn (10.42.60.30)  3.241 ms  9.462 ms  2.799 ms
 4  gw-stelios1540.parnitha.awmn (10.36.234.222)  3.305 ms  11.365 ms  3.806 ms
 5  10.146.3.201 (10.146.3.201)  6.088 ms  9.625 ms  4.965 ms
 6  gw-eviawind1.dti21.awmn (10.73.201.77)  14.141 ms  6.402 ms  12.694 ms
 7  gw-thelaz2.dti21.awmn (10.73.201.66)  8.492 ms  12.352 ms  8.998 ms
 8  10.146.1.133 (10.146.1.133)  68.252 ms  58.637 ms  8.170 ms
 9  10.146.50.81 (10.146.50.81)  10.401 ms  8.123 ms  12.545 ms
10  10.146.50.3 (10.146.50.3)  19.797 ms  9.500 ms  11.459 ms
11  10.146.210.129 (10.146.210.129)  20.468 ms  14.837 ms  11.609 ms
```

  ::

----------


## antonisk7

μεγείες παίδες καλορίζικο το λινκ !  ::  





> ...
> 
> Συνεχιζουμε...


Ναι συνεχίζουμε γερά να εξαπλωθούμε παντού

----------


## dti

Για να βλέπουμε γραμμούλες και στο WiND...  ::

----------


## spirosco

Τελικο πιο ωραιο πραγμα απ'το να καθεσαι διπλα στο τζακι και να λιωνεις στο voip, δεν υπαρχει.
Νεα ατακα: "_Ειχες και voip ρε στο χωριο σου? ...εε? ...ναι! ειχα!"_  ::   ::  

Και για του λογου το αληθες: http://10.146.210.182/img/main.cgi?next ... ain_fs.htm

enjoy  ::

----------


## PIT

Σπυρο ωραιο το τζακι  ::   ::  
Μακαρι να ειχα και εγω ενα εδω στο σπιτι μου!!!

----------


## spirosco

Ενα βραδακι, με το καλο να εχουμε και τον Σωκρατη μαζι μας, θα μαζευτουμε να το τσικνισουμε εδω.  ::

----------


## Tenorism

Μωρέ το τζάκι καλό είναι αλλά εγώ "παράθυρα" δεν έχω πλέον καρντιά μου...

----------


## spirosco

Eσυ χανεις παπουλη...  ::

----------


## john70

Πες και κανένα VoIp να σου κάνουμε φάρσες  ::   ::  

Α και δείξε και τα κοψίδια που τρώς .... lol

----------


## spirosco

burp...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## spirosco

Σημερα -και με delay 2 μηνων  ::  - τοποθετηθηκε επιτελους η omni.
Ειναι μια SD 8db και το ΑΡ ειναι ενα Cisco 340.
Λειτουργει dhcp server, και για κανα μηνα θα ειναι open.
Επειτα θα μπει mac filter, ωστε τυχον συνδεσεις να γινονται επειτα απο μια τυπικη συνεννοηση (κοινως κραταμε τα πραγματα σε μια ταξη).

Επισης γυρισε και το 120αρι πιατο προς Δροσια -στο περιπου- κι εκπεμπει στους 5.7/Vertical.

Αν προλαβω σημερα, θα σηκωσω κι εναν SIP server (openser) για να τον διασυνδεσουμε με τους υπολοιπους.
Στο προγραμμα βρισκεται και το nagios που θα αφορα την Ευβοια και τις γειτονικες σε αυτη περιοχες.

Υγεια να υπαρχει, και προχωραμε  ::

----------


## liousis

Μπράβο Σπύρο καλορίζικος.Ελπίζω αυτή η κακοτυχία που έχει ο pit και εγώ (ο Βασίλης περισσότερο) να σταματήσει επιτέλους.
Και αυτό που λές είναι το πιο σημαντικό..Υγεία και όλα θα γίνουν!  ::

----------


## PIT

Ωραια Σπυρο!!! Και εμεις απο την μερια μας καναμε πολλα πραγματα αλλα η γκαντεμια συνεχιζεται και αυτη τη φορα με τον Neo4 (Γιωργο).  ::   ::  
Ευχαριστουμε για την πολυτιμη βοηθεια σου, και για την υπομονη σου.

----------


## spirosco

Σημερα αντικατασταθηκε το 120αρι πιατο που προοριζονταν για το link με kokasgt, με ενα 80αρι gilbertini.
Εγινε στοχευση με την επιστημονικη μεθοδο του ματιου, και καποια στιγμη που θα μας φερει και τους δυο ο δρομος απο Ευβοια μερια, ελπιζω να βγει το link.

Antonisk7, hold on  ::

----------


## socrates

Άψογος! 
Άντε να βλέπουμε και τον Β.Εύβοϊκό να δραστηριοποιείται!

----------


## liousis

Εύγε μαστρο-Σπύρο..Εάν θέλετε βοήθεια σφυρίξτε μου...!!!!  ::

----------


## antonisk7

> Antonisk7, hold on


κάνω και τιποτα αλλο....?

----------

